# Ranking your Favorite Glazunov Symphonies.



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Of the symphonies of Alexander Glazunov, which one (or more than one) do you have the most favorable opinions. And of these, what is (or are) your favorite or most recommended recording(s) of that symphony?

I'll start.

My favorite is his Sixth. It has that Tchaikovskian fervor and ambition in it, but with that underlying abundance of lyrical warmth and, in the intermezzo, sparkle. It also shows the ingenuity with the ideas and structuralism is of a very high plane.

-Recommended recordings:

Vladimir Fedoseyev with the Tchaikovsky (Moscow) Radio Symphony (Brilliant)
Jose Serebrier with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra (Warner)
Nikolay Golovanov with the Moscow Radio Symphony (EMI)
So, please, what say you? 
A curiosity.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

No. 4 by a large margin. Beautiful, wonderfully scored and easily the most organically developed and thematically related of them all. The last few bars where the trombones play a rising theme, then passed to the trumpets, then on to the upper regions is utterly thrilling and one of the most exiting endings of any symphony I know. I known the work only through recordings for 50 years, and finally last fall got to hear it live in Tucson. Thrilling. Svetlanov, Rozhdestvensky, and Schwieger nail it. Jarvi is pretty good over all, but the finale seems rushed. It's a shame these wonderful symphonies aren't more commonly encountered in the concert hall. I guess they're not deep or profound enough for the major orchestras and conductors, and they're too difficult for amateurs to play well.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> No. 4 by a large margin. Beautiful, wonderfully scored and easily the most organically developed and thematically related of them all. The last few bars where the trombones play a rising theme, then passed to the trumpets, then on to the upper regions is utterly thrilling and one of the most exiting endings of any symphony I know. I known the work only through recordings for 50 years, and finally last fall got to hear it live in Tucson. Thrilling. Svetlanov, Rozhdestvensky, and Schwieger nail it. Jarvi is pretty good over all, but the finale seems rushed. It's a shame these wonderful symphonies aren't more commonly encountered in the concert hall. I guess they're not deep or profound enough for the major orchestras and conductors, and they're too difficult for amateurs to play well.


The Fourth Symphony is indeed a marvel.

It is true that Glazunov's music (his symphonies in particular) are not so easy to pull off successfully, due to the relatively thick scoring, abrupt tempo changes, elusiveness (or plainness) of some of his ideas. Therefore, performing his works demands total commitment, but also finesse and balance for his ideas to register more fully and organically (nothing lethargic or dainty), like those of, say, Bax, Reger, Myaskovsky, Brahms. That's where a good number of performances and recordings erred. The ones you listed fits the bill nicely of the more successful recordings, although I'll add Serebrier's Warner album for good measure.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

My favorite is Glazunov's Symphony No. 4. I have the Fedoseyev and Moscow Symphony Orchestra as well as the Annisimov and Moscow Symphony Orchestra. I like them both. I agree with mbhaub that it has a very exciting ending. Glazunov isn't one of my favorite composers, but I do like this symphony a lot (along with his Violin Concerto).


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

Glazunov symphonies are good for occasional hearing but where this composer really shines are his symphonic poems, my favorites are *Finnish Fantasy*, *Stenka Razin*, Spring and the most beautiful of all *The Sea op 28*.
Stylistically his tone poems have a little bit of Rimsky Korsakov and a sprinkling of Rachmaninov(ff).


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

4,5,6 and 7......cannot actually differentiate any preference as I really do enjoy these symphonies and listen to them frequently-Serebrier and the RSNO ( the one symphony of Glazunov's where I appear to experience real problems is the 8th as I just do not like it!)


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

having been reminded of these marvellous pieces I am now listening to Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture Orchestra performing the 4th and 5th (Olympia).....I may have to go back and vote for the 4th, or then again the 7th.still cannot decide...

one thing that does occur to me-I must be one of the few who while really enjoying Glazunov (and a range of other Russian/Soviet composers)has little time for Tchaikovsky..no matter how many times I return derive little enjoyment from his music.....and as a result I often reflect on how infrequently one hears or reads of any interest in Glazunov...not so long ago I went through the Proms archives and was stunned to learn that the last time one of his symphonies was performed was 1919!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> having been reminded of these marvellous pieces I am now listening to Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture Orchestra performing the 4th and 5th (Olympia).....I may have to go back and vote for the 4th, or then again the 7th.still cannot decide...
> 
> one thing that does occur to me-I must be one of the few who while really enjoying Glazunov (and a range of other Russian/Soviet composers)has little time for Tchaikovsky..no matter how many times I return derive little enjoyment from his music.....and as a result I often reflect on how infrequently one hears or reads of any interest in Glazunov...*not so long ago I went through the Proms archives and was stunned to learn that the last time one of his symphonies was performed was 1919!*


That is striking (and of the Fifth Symphony, only the scherzo was played if memory serves me correctly, and it was a premiere).


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> 4,5,6 and 7......cannot actually differentiate any preference as I really do enjoy these symphonies and listen to them frequently-Serebrier and the RSNO ( the one symphony of Glazunov's where I appear to experience real problems is the 8th as I just do not like it!)


I think the Eighth was one symphony of Glazunov that I did not warm up to immediately (it struck me as different from the ones I was already familiar with, namely numbers I-III, V, VI with its advanced language, melancholy, and its seriousness). These early symphonies were among the products of the Russian Silver Age, but the Eighth spelled the end of it. Over time, however, it grew on me and, putting it into context, it is a good deal more than what it reveals at first listening. These first three movements (the middle ones more so) have that profound sense of uneasiness about them that made me wonder "was that really Glazunov?" It's abstract, but, written during Russia's turbulent period, I now see where this composer was going with this. Even the finale struggles to find light at the end of the tunnel. This work also points to the bleakness of his later compositions, namely, the one-movement Ninth, the Two-Pieces Improvisations (quite morbid not far from Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninoff).

Out of curiosity, what it is about the symphony you have problems with?
:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> I think the Eighth was one symphony of Glazunov that I did not warm up to immediately (it struck me as different from the ones I was already familiar with, namely numbers I-III, V, VI with its advanced language, melancholy, and its seriousness). These early symphonies were among the products of the Russian Silver Age, but the Eighth spelled the end of it. Over time, however, it grew on me and, putting it into context, it is a good deal more than what it reveals at first listening. These first three movements (the middle ones more so) have that profound sense of uneasiness about them that made me wonder "was that really Glazunov?" It's abstract, but, written during Russia's turbulent period, I now see where this composer was going with this. Even the finale struggles to find light at the end of the tunnel. This work also points to the bleakness of his later compositions, namely, the one-movement Ninth, the Two-Pieces Improvisations (quite morbid not far from Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninoff).
> 
> Out of curiosity, what it is about the symphony you have problems with?
> :tiphat:


You have perhaps inadvertently answered your own question and as I read your description and explanation I fully understand your perspective and find myself eager to return to the eighth with a more open minded approach- I will get back to you but thanks for the 'advice'.........


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

I have the Polyansky/Russian State Orchestra recordings of all but three of them. I find that when I read reviews of the Glazunov symphonies, there does not seem to be one set that totally satisfies the critics. Glazunov seems to be a tough composer for interpreters. I suppose this has to do with a variety of factors including the composers elusive academic style, not to mention the romantic note-spinning contained in many of these works. The music is very easy to listen to, but Tchaikovsky it is not. All that aside, it is enjoyable, if not groundbreaking.
I would say that my favorites are the 4th and 6th. The 5th, 1st and 2nd are right up there with them. I like the 3rd more than many. It does tend to go on and on, but so does quite a few more well known symphonies. The 7th 'pastoral' symphony is very nice. I have the Naxos recording of it. 
I have often thought of getting other recordings of these works but for one reason or another I have not yet. I guess I'm happy with what I have......for now!


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm giving the 3rd a listen right now. I like it's epic proportions. The 2nd movement vivace is one of his more inventive scherzo-like movements. The 3rd movement (slow) has quite a bit of depth to it. The 4th movement, at almost 14 minutes is sparkling and sprawling. Glazunov may not have hit the mark in writing his most adventurous symphony but it still sounds good to me. By the way, this is the Polyansky recording. Plenty of room for barn-burning in this score. I'd like to hear a couple of more recordings of this symphony. Right now the fill ups, Concert Waltz's 1 and 2. Leisurely and pleasant, non-threatening music.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> No. 4 by a large margin. Beautiful, wonderfully scored and easily the most organically developed and thematically related of them all. The last few bars where the trombones play a rising theme, then passed to the trumpets, then on to the upper regions is utterly thrilling and one of the most exiting endings of any symphony I know. I known the work only through recordings for 50 years, and finally last fall got to hear it live in Tucson. Thrilling. Svetlanov, Rozhdestvensky, and Schwieger nail it. Jarvi is pretty good over all, but the finale seems rushed. It's a shame these wonderful symphonies aren't more commonly encountered in the concert hall. I guess they're not deep or profound enough for the major orchestras and conductors, and they're too difficult for amateurs to play well.


Wonderful ending!

I really like the Glazunov Violin Concerto, too.


----------

